# Anyone who knows what kind of catfish this is?



## Michael9220 (Mar 17, 2012)

Got it from a colleague today.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a pleco but need a better shot of it.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello M...

Looks like "Ancistrus temminckii". Common name: Bristlenose plecostomus.

Not an authority by any means. Just looks very much like one to me. Dark brown body and spots.

B


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Probably the more common cirrosus


----------

